

Silicon Valley street artists lampoon Obama on his fundraising path - WritelyDesigned
http://theweek.com/speedreads/index/265501/speedreads-silicon-valley-street-artists-lampoon-obama-on-his-fundraising-path

======
msie
Street artists or Republicans?

~~~
WritelyDesigned
My guess is it would be some thinking Americans. Just a guess though.

